
Swine Flu latest statistics: Visualized - acangiano
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2009/swine-flu-latest-visualized/
======
onreact-com
Sadly these stats don't show that the swine flu scare is mostly hype and that
it's far less deadly than seasonal flu.

For instance in Germany there are 15k swine flu cases after roughly 4 months
and not a single death while overall there are 20k seasonal flu and similar
disases related deaths in Germany per year.

So basically swine flu is a joke.

People die in South America, Asia and the US because they have no health
insurance there and poverty is endemic. Thus they don't get real treatment.

In Germany still everybody eats well and get decent treatment. Btw. you don't
need Tamiflu which has severe side effects (teenagers get suicidal after
taking it). Simple home made remedies are enough to treat this very harmless
kind of flu.

